# My next spawn attempt



## Platysaurus (Oct 7, 2010)

So far my attempts to spawn bettas have all failed. Bubble nests, verticle bars and all. However, I found a shockily nice male at /Walmart/ last week (of all places). I wish I could take a picture, but sadly my camera was stolen. 
He's lavender, but he has hints of baby blue and red all over. It's not streaks or patches of color like usual, but instead it's all blended really well, and symmetrically. His pectoral(?) fins have bright blue tips. 
I put my purple female in with him about 15 minutes ago because he had started building a bubble nest. He immediately started showing off and adding more bubbles. 
I'm really hoping this one goes well, and that the fry turn out to be as beautiful as their dad. 

Edit: Forgot to add; he's a veiltail.


----------



## Pandapop (Dec 29, 2009)

Sounds like a 'salamander' colored betta. I used to have a salamander butterfly SDT male name Lupin, but sadly, he passed away about three weeks ago. He was an old fish. :c

I've tried breeding my bettas 4 or 5 times in the past, and all were failures. There are some good breeders on this site that should be able to help you out with any questions you may have.


----------



## humdedum (Feb 18, 2009)

Wow, best of luck!


----------



## FishieLuv (Feb 26, 2011)

Good luck! Your bettas sound vey beautiful. 
How has it been going?


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Check out my thread "the sawn log". You might have something to learn from my mistakes!


----------



## Platysaurus (Oct 7, 2010)

Thanks, Pandapop, he does look like a salamander.  I was wondering about that. 
I read through the thread, Betta man. It's mostly things that I've read before, but thank you, anyways. 
As for how they're doing, the male is continuing to build up his bubble nest every day while showing off for the female. She doesn't have verticle stripes yet, but I'm hoping she'll get in the mood soon. I've tried spawning her before, and it usually takes her a few days.


----------

